# Cruel Winter



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

un poco en burla y un poco con envidia de los Snow Fatbikers...prepare este videito...de casa al trail :thumbsup:


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Muy buena definición del video !!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

A la otra que este en Monterrey tenemos que rodar !!!

Muy buen video :thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

claro que si Fuentes! tu avisa!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice! Yea, that's a tough winter alright :lol:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Nice! Yea, that's a tough winter alright :lol:


:arf:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Muskoka today...*


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ouch!

ours today...








Friday afternoon we had 32 °C


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

martinsillo said:


> un poco en burla y un poco con envidia de los Snow Fatbikers...prepare este videito...de casa al trail :thumbsup:


BIEN CHIDOTA LA CATERPILLAR ESA!!! FELICIDADES BRO!!!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

MarcoL said:


> BIEN CHIDOTA LA CATERPILLAR ESA!!! FELICIDADES BRO!!!


Gracias! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Winter beard. Funny! Well done video.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks ~martini~!


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

12 a 15 pulgadas de nieve entre hoy noche y maniana, puta madre, ojala y fuera Abril ya!!


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*It doesn't say anything about riding*

ahi les va una con un poco de frio...
bye


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

twin said:


> ahi les va una con un poco de frio...
> bye


tengo unas mas pero es un abronca ponerlas aqui


----------

